# Which guages



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

i have room for 3 guages in a custom interior piece i'm making, which is a better combo?

1. Oil Press, Oil Temp, Volts
2. Oil Press, Volts, EGT
3. Oil Press, Oil Temp, EGT

?


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> i have room for 3 guages in a custom interior piece i'm making, which is a better combo?
> 
> 1. Oil Press, Oil Temp, Volts
> 2. Oil Press, Volts, EGT
> ...


Just wondering but why cant you make a 4 gauge cluster.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Sorry I might of jumped the gun by saying it was a cluster, but what are you working with. I not the best but I'm a decent draftsman on the 3d level. So if you would like to talk design I would be glad to help. That goes for every one else out there.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i personally am goin with turbo, oil pressure, Fuel Pressure.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Boost can be monitored by the boost controller.

1. Oil Press, Oil Temp, Volts
2. Oil Press, Volts, EGT
3. Oil Press, Oil Temp, EGT


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm gonna say the first one...simply because the voltmeter has saved my ass when the alternator went and when I was having electrical problems...and since you are running a turbo setup, then oil pressure and temp are very important.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

definately need the oil press one. that saved my ass when my turbo oil line busted.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

no need for volts, I'd go oil pressure, water temp, and egt


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

in theory why would i need EGT?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> in theory why would i need EGT?


good question? i dunno. thats why i dont have it. maybe someone should try to answer that


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Me either...All I'm going to have is a boost gauge and turbo timer..Everything else will be on the laptop...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

EGT is an indication that your timing is totally out or you are running rich.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

that's what checkengine lights are for


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wouldn't need it if you had a laptop tellin ya...lol


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I would need a laptop then.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Wouldn't need it if you had a laptop tellin ya...lol


Factory sensors suck


----------

